# Preventing shoes from getting sweaty



## onezumi (Dec 15, 2008)

Had anyone figured out how to prevent dress shoes that shouldn't be worn with socks from getting gross? I heard that some people use footpowder, but that just gets cakey and disgusting...


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 15, 2008)

have you tried the wooden shoe thing i forgot what they are called. I bought my hubby a pair last yr and the SA said it would help absorb moister.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

I use Dr. Scholl's Odor Destroyers Foot Deodorant Spray...It works really great...I spray my feet after I get out of the shower ...It dries immediately....and keeps feet dry and smelling fresh all day. I have sprayed it directly inside my shoes before to


Control Odor Better Than Odor-Eaters®
Works Immediately.  Lasts All Day. 

Clinically proven to destroy odor better than Odor-Eaters(R) Foot & Sneaker Spray Powder.
Instantly cools and refreshes feet.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I use Dr. Scholl's Odor Destroyers Foot Deodorant Spray...It works really great...I spray my feet after I get out of the shower ...It dries immediately....and keeps feet dry and smelling fresh all day. I have sprayed it directly inside my shoes before to


Control Odor Better Than Odor-Eaters
Works Immediately. Lasts All Day. 

Clinically proven to destroy odor better than Odor-Eaters(R) Foot & Sneaker Spray Powder.
Instantly cools and refreshes feet._

 
LOL even though Tish sounds like she should do commercials, I agree. It does work.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^ It's called Copy and paste from the site.....Cuts down on my bad typing!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

i agree with tish too. i love that stuff if its the same one were thinking of. i like the one in the pink aerosol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

I use this one Dr. Scholl's - Product Detail


----------



## jammie (Dec 16, 2008)

I am using deodorizing foot gel and i love it


----------



## GlossyAbby (Dec 16, 2008)

I need to try this I am a member of the sweaty feet club...


----------



## ticki (Dec 16, 2008)

also, the spray antiperspirants help in cutting down on the sweat.  spray it on the soles of your feet.  just make sure it's the antiperspirant and not just deodorant.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for this thread...It reminded me that I needed to throw my Nike insoles in the washer! I normally don't remember until I am needing to put them on!


----------



## Sophi Marie (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so lucky not to have this kind of problem on my feet. However, my sister in law does. She uses Crystal Foot Deodorant Spray and it works for her.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 19, 2008)

wear natural materials!





but thats not helpful if you already have shoes that make your feet sweat. you can use any of the products already mentioned - the specialty products or just a spray or gel antiperspirant. put them on and let them dry before putting your shoes on. at the end of the day, use some kind of refreshing foot gel or lotion - ive always liked the peppermint one from the body shop.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

I usually use insoles..you can use every kind of them: anti-odor, wood, cotton...
The problem for me is that in summer shoes with leather insole (almost all of my flats and sandals) become very slippery...with these I don't have problems anymore. I buy them in drugstore, here in Italy they cost about 2-3 euros but i believe the price is almost the same everywhere.
For sandals i cut them in a way that they can't be seen...they would look very ugly otherwise


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 2, 2009)

Two things spring to mind (which I don't think have already been mentioned).

Firstly, use only real leather shoes rather than synthetic.  Secondly, don't wear them two days consecutively but let them breathe.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 4, 2009)

I always wear shoe liners (tiny socks).

They're great if you aren't wearing open toed shoes.

HUE.com


----------

